# The media's thirst for a World War 3 and the effect on viewers



## Marc_LFD (Mar 12, 2022)

No matter what network it is, they're hoping/thrilled that a war breaks out and this isn't surprising, to be honest, as they've enticed/provoked people in the past to be divisive and it worked.

Now, some of its viewers or maybe most, thanks to them can't wait for a war to start.

But, what the fuck. This isn't a show, movie, game, or a sport – It's real life and yet they treat this like entertainment while filling them with adrenaline for something seriously fucked up.

How the hell did journalism get this bad.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Mar 12, 2022)

Two words: human nature ,and news nowadays is just too opinionated leaving context aside


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 13, 2022)

-


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 14, 2022)

War seems to be the only time they can drag viewers away from Netflix.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2022)

I don't know what media you're watching, but the coverage I've seen of Ukraine has focused almost entirely on the suffering that's being caused by this war.  Whether any other countries get involved is entirely dependent on Vladimir Putin's actions from here on out.  NATO won't make a move unless he attacks a member.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 14, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I don't know what media you're watching, but the coverage I've seen of Ukraine has focused almost entirely on the suffering that's being caused by this war.  Whether any other countries get involved is entirely dependent on Vladimir Putin's actions from here on out.  NATO won't make a move unless he attacks a member.


Media in general, whether mainstream or otherwise.

NATO? That NATO that destroyed countries before such as Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria? But, oh sure who cares about them, right? This'd be nothing new for them. I can't believe people think NATO is an ally of the people, even their logo looks similar to something of old Germany. Smh.


----------



## djpannda (Mar 14, 2022)

...Kremlin Apologist keep trying.... ..


----------



## SG854 (Mar 14, 2022)

Putin would ne stupid to attack Nato. The whole world is against him. Oligarchs put a bounty on him and want him dead because their wealth is affected, he's bad for buisness The entire Nato alliance will pulverize him to dust. Attack any Nato and the world wide sanctions will be a million times worse.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Media in general, whether mainstream or otherwise.


Like I said, I haven't seen any media chomping at the bit to make this a bigger conflict.  Typically that'd be right-wing stuff, but they mostly love Putin, even if they've tried to be more subtle about it since the invasion began.



Marc_78065 said:


> NATO? That NATO that destroyed countries before such as Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria? But, oh sure who cares about them, right? This'd be nothing new for them. I can't believe people think NATO is an ally of the people, even their logo looks similar to something of old Germany. Smh.


In this case they're only acting in a defensive capacity.  If you want to discuss other wars and imperialism in general, that's probably best left for another thread.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 15, 2022)

djpannda said:


> ...Kremlin Apologist keep trying.... ..


That has nothing to do with it. It's the fear mongering they're spreading.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 15, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> How the hell did journalism get this bad.


Americans ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ lol


----------



## tabzer (Mar 15, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> No matter what network it is, they're hoping/thrilled that a war breaks out and this isn't surprising, to be honest, as they've enticed/provoked people in the past to be divisive and it worked.
> 
> Now, some of its viewers or maybe most, thanks to them can't wait for a war to start.
> 
> ...



It seems American media chases political interests and not the other way around.  I call it “propaganda” even if it is only because it is unsolicited by the audience that it is intended for.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 15, 2022)

Okay, so... Don't watch the news? 
It's just their journalistic duty to inform us correctly. You could argue they neglected that in other wars (well... Depending on which media you're talking about, of course), but that's no excuse to avoid it now. 

The remark that they treat it like a show is pretty tasteless. You're aware that the war journalists are not only much closer to the front than you, but that they risk their lives reporting the war (and in some cases have lost it)? 
They know goddamn well how horrible it is. So either remain ignorant or inform yourself, but this tone of "oh... They're showing a bombed hospital. Lousy sensationalist journalists!" makes me sick.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 15, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, so... Don't watch the news?
> It's just their journalistic duty to inform us correctly. You could argue they neglected that in other wars (well... Depending on which media you're talking about, of course), but that's no excuse to avoid it now.
> 
> The remark that they treat it like a show is pretty tasteless. You're aware that the war journalists are not only much closer to the front than you, but that they risk their lives reporting the war (and in some cases have lost it)?
> They know goddamn well how horrible it is. So either remain ignorant or inform yourself, but this tone of "oh... They're showing a bombed hospital. Lousy sensationalist journalists!" makes me sick.


It's always hindsight that tells us that WMDs were a hoax.  But people who already knew better than to trust American wartime propaganda were... what?  Conspiracy theorists?  No, rightly untrusting.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's always hindsight that tells us that WMDs were a hoax.  But people who already knew better than to trust American wartime propaganda were... what?  Conspiracy theorists?  No, rightly untrusting.


Worth noting that American protests against going into Iraq were massive.  We were split pretty much straight down party lines, because Democrats and leftists knew every Republican president since and including Nixon were corrupt warmongers.  Anybody who was paying any attention knew Dick Cheney was deep in the pocket of Halliburton, and GWB wanted revenge for the black eye given to his daddy by Saddam Hussein.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 15, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Worth noting that American protests against going into Iraq were massive.  We were split pretty much straight down party lines, because Democrats and leftists knew every Republican president since and including Nixon were corrupt warmongers.  Anybody who was paying any attention knew Dick Cheney was deep in the pocket of Halliburton, and GWB wanted revenge for the black eye given to his daddy by Saddam Hussein.


Yes, the left side of American politics are pure.  They only _*sustain*_ the wars... unless they are leading the charge into World War I, II, Korea or Vietnam.  Oops.  America war machine has bred you well.


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 15, 2022)

The propaganda from both sides has been unreal.

what really gets me is that people asking for no Fly zones don't really know what that actually means and the media is not helping.

It is scary to see the Media once again trying to push views on people this is not some magical happening this is real people are dying, I don't know why the media is doing it not sure if it is to take attention away from the certain someone or that they need someone new since Covid thing is done.

I myself from the past week have been trying to double confirm stuff I read online because I don't know if what the media is telling me is true for example the Biolabs thing that the media told me was a lie turn to be true.


I really hope this whole thing ends soon I don't like it the more time it takes the more time for that thug Putin to do something more insane


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 15, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Worth noting that American protests against going into Iraq were massive.  We were split pretty much straight down party lines, because Democrats and leftists knew every Republican president since and including Nixon were corrupt warmongers.  Anybody who was paying any attention knew Dick Cheney was deep in the pocket of Halliburton, and GWB wanted revenge for the black eye given to his daddy by Saddam Hussein.


And yet Obama continued the War on Terror. It wasn't until the end of Trump's term that the military began to withdraw from the Middle East, with Biden finishing it when he took office (I commend him for accomplishing it), so it was only a party issue when it first started.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's always hindsight that tells us that WMDs were a hoax.  But people who already knew better than to trust American wartime propaganda were... what?  Conspiracy theorists?  No, rightly untrusting.


Okay, so you don't trust your media outlets since they were wrong nearly twenty years ago. Your point being?


----------



## tabzer (Mar 15, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, so you don't trust your media outlets since they were wrong nearly twenty years ago. Your point being?


Lol, you are kidding right?  I don't trust American media outlets because they are always trying to sell something.  It would be more interesting if you could point out a situation where they did good for the general public.  Maybe the weather channels did some good, for the times that they were accurate.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Yes, the left side of American politics are pure.  They only _*sustain*_ the wars... unless they are leading the charge into World War I, II, Korea or Vietnam.  Oops.  America war machine has bred you well.


The "left side" of American politics has no major political party to vote for.  But even despite being a center-right party, Democrats are far more apprehensive about rushing ass-first into war than Republicans are.  World War 2 was the last time the US actually had a moral imperative to get involved, and everything since then has seen its fair share of protests.

Oh, and give me a break with the "holier than thou" shit.  With all the pain and suffering Donald Trump caused both here in the US and abroad, you still supported him for his entire presidency.  You love conflict, you just prefer to experience it vicariously.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 15, 2022)

Xzi said:


> World War 2 was the last time the US actually had a moral imperative to get involved



Oh.  You think America got in on WW2 for moral reasons.  That's cute.  



Xzi said:


> With all the pain and suffering Donald Trump caused both here in the US and abroad, you still supported him for his entire presidency.



Lol, is that right?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Oh. You think America got in on WW2 for moral reasons. That's cute.


I said it was the last time the US had a moral imperative to get involved, not that everybody's individual reasoning for getting involved was backed by morality at the time.  Because of how limited news media was back then, there was no way to know the extent of the atrocities being committed by Hitler until US forces actually reached Germany.



tabzer said:


> Lol, is that right?


Sure is.  Hundreds of children were permanently separated from their parents at the border.  The Kurds were abandoned to either die or submit to the iron fist of Putin.  The US embassy in Israel was moved to Jerusalem to support the continued imperialist attacks on Palestine.  The CIA staged coups in Mexico and South America to oust democratically-elected socialist leaders.  The frequency of civilian killings in Afghanistan and Iraq went up considerably under Trump.  And you were there to cheer for all of it, because you're addicted to political tribalism.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 16, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I said it was the last time the US had a moral imperative to get involved, not that everybody's individual reasoning for getting involved was backed by morality at the time. Because of how limited news media was back then, there was no way to know the extent of the atrocities being committed by Hitler until US forces actually reached Germany.



I'm not very interested in talking too much about WW2 as I wasn't here for that.  My suspicion and impression is that the war didn't end how it started.  I think the media (ie news) helped perpetuate war via rumor, and a lot of the outcome was self-fulfilled prophecy.



Xzi said:


> Sure is. Hundreds of children were permanently separated from their parents at the border. The Kurds were abandoned to either die or submit to the iron fist of Putin. The US embassy in Israel was moved to Jerusalem to support the continued imperialist attacks on Palestine. The CIA staged coups in Mexico and South America to oust democratically-elected socialist leaders. The frequency of civilian killings in Afghanistan and Iraq went up considerably under Trump. And you were there to cheer for all of it, because you're addicted to political tribalism.



Okay.  I am not disputing that any of that happened or making the evaluation that what Trump did was a net positive in the outcome.  Where is the part where I supported him his entire presidency?  He said something that appealed to me, and something that I had already thought for a while.   It's more like he supported my point of view along with the other things you mentioned.  I literally didn't "cheer for all of it".  Please don't do that.

You can take the whole "leftists don't have a major political party to vote for" and suggest that Americans, at large, do not have a major political party to vote for.  Americans are constantly pressured to vote for the lesser of the two evils, which will never result in a better America than the one before.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 16, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's more like he supported my point of view


I'm tempted to take a jab here, but I'll chalk that up to you taking everything he said at face value instead of reading into the (obvious) malicious implications of everything he said and did.



tabzer said:


> You can take the whole "leftists don't have a major political party to vote for" and suggest that Americans, at large, do not have a major political party to vote for. Americans are constantly pressured to vote for the lesser of the two evils, which will never result in a better America than the one before.


Correct, our first president warned us against the two-party system, a warning we clearly didn't take to heart.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 16, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I'm tempted to take a jab here, but I'll chalk that up to you taking everything he said at face value instead of reading into the (obvious) malicious implications of everything he said and did.


How does me agreeing with Trump on a specific issue/s (there may have been a couple) translate to taking everything he said?

Let it rest.


----------



## Frenetar (Apr 25, 2022)

The same thing happened in Europe in regards to WWI. People were thrilled and romanticized the idea of war after living in peaceful times for so long.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 25, 2022)

Frenetar said:


> The same thing happened in Europe in regards to WWI. People were thrilled and romanticized the idea of war after living in peaceful times for so long.


You either forgot your sarcasm tags or your sources there...


----------



## LoggerMan (Apr 25, 2022)

You suggest the media ignore Russia's invasion of Europe or China's incursions in the Pacific? People should be aware of what's going on. It's ignorance of world events that kept the US out of the world wars for so long, which prolonged those wars by years, resulting in millions of more deaths. Keeping the US public ignorant of what was going on and out of the war is exactly what Hitler wanted.

And it will affect us gamers, besides the fact that many of us are draft age, there's also the matter of our hobbies being affected. If a country with our favourite game developer or classic console flash cart tool is invaded, then that means no more of that game series or flash carts for us. Relative world peace is a good thing for gamers.


----------



## Frenetar (Apr 25, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> You either forgot your sarcasm tags or your sources there...


What? It's pretty common knowledge. People were excited for the war, after Europe had been in a prolonged period of relative peace.


----------

